# W8 engine for sale



## Johnssco (Dec 10, 2010)

W8 engine has a cracked piston everything else is good it came out of a 02 Passat GLX Four motion auto with 63000 miles. I know VW was selling new engines for $4100 but I will make a good deal on mine.


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

where r u located


----------



## Johnssco (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry it took so long but it is located in Missoula Montana


----------



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

Johnssco said:


> W8 engine has a cracked piston everything else is good it came out of a 02 Passat GLX Four motion auto with 63000 miles. I know VW was selling new engines for $4100 but I will make a good deal on mine.


Is that $4100 a new crate motor? I have an 02 GLX 4 motion and at just over 100k I was pulling out of a parking lot and broke a timing chain tensioner and bagged a valve. So I’m very interested but like another poster asked where you located and how much you asking


----------



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

Johnssco said:


> Sorry it took so long but it is located in Missoula Montana


Damn I’m just down the road from you Coeur d’alene ID


----------



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

How much are you asking? If you still have the engine


----------



## Airkewld38 (Oct 29, 2021)

Did you ever get a reply about the engine?


----------

